
Samsung Plants Keyloggers On Laptops - joelhaus
http://yro.slashdot.org/story/11/03/30/2148244/Samsung-Plants-Keyloggers-On-Laptops
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2386990>

